# question/group build suggestion.



## Trebor (May 3, 2011)

hey guys, this has been on my mind for quite some time, but will there be a civilian group build? like say private aircraft or airliners from the early propliners to todays jetliners? I think it might be a good idea since I mainly do civilian aircraft.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2011)

Can always start one Robert....


----------



## imalko (May 3, 2011)

The last group build on our current list includes WW2 recconaissance and transport aircraft. It could be extended to include airliners too if that's the general consenzus. (On the downside this GB will be on schedule only in 2013.)


----------



## Trebor (May 3, 2011)

I wouldn't know where to start, though.


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2011)

A competition of one participant ??? .... 

A joke of course. Rob, all depends on the main topic of a Gb project. For instance the one that has just been started, is for Messerschmitt/Focke Wulf planes. So it should be easy to enter that with any planes of the two manufacturers from the proper period of time. Certainly if there will be more members willing to follow the idea we can try to pick a few subjects up. But you should remember that the main idea of the forum is the WW2 aviation.


----------



## Trebor (May 3, 2011)

yea, it's mainly WWII aviation, but there's one GB that wasn't aviation. I see in your sig that there was Armor. and I figured it'd be a good idea to have something else different for a change. if you guys are gonna approve this civilian GB, I'll submit my best ones, including the PAA DC-6 I'm working on. and possibly a future AA DC-4.


----------



## T Bolt (May 3, 2011)

Rob, there are other upcoming group builds you could sneak an airliner into. 
For instance:
-Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time
-Home Country Modern Aircraft
-From WW1 to WW2 1914-39


----------



## Trebor (May 3, 2011)

I've not seen those. please point me to them? 

EDIT: I did not see the word "upcoming" sorry. this cold is kickin' my butt


----------



## imalko (May 3, 2011)

Remaining GB listing:

Feb 1st-May 31st 2011 - VVS/Eastern Front 1941-45 Split Build
May 1st-Aug 30th, 2011 - Focke Wulfs Messerschmitts
Aug 1st-Nov 30th 2011 - Aces Aircraft of WW2
Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 / Captured Aircraft SPLIT BUILD
Feb 1st-May 31st 2012 - Your Favorite Aircraft of All Time
May 1st-Aug 30th 2012 - Home Country Modern Aircraft / Spitfire Marks SPLIT BUILD
Aug 1st-Nov 30th 2012 - Aircraft Carrier Planes
Nov 1st, 2012-Feb 28th, 2013 - From WW1 to WW2 1914-39
Feb 1st-May 31st 2013 - The Jet Age 1944-45 / Recon-Transport-Observer Aircraft of WW2 SPLIT BUILD


----------



## Trebor (May 3, 2011)

oh. ok. thanks!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 3, 2011)

Btw, didn't Focke Wulf and Messerschmitt build civilian aircraft?


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2011)

I've just mentioned it above Jasiu. Why Bf108 can't be or Fw200...?

BTW...The Armor was for a split build Rob.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 3, 2011)

Rob,

There are a number of other FW Me's that were used as well for civilian use. The Fw 58 was used as a feeder Airline as well as their F 19. Messerschmitt had the M.20 which was used as an airline.

Grab one and join in!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 8, 2011)

There you go Rob, no excuse now!


----------



## Trebor (Nov 3, 2011)

sorry to bring up an old topic. but that "favorite aircraft of all time" group build, I'm gonna enter in my TWA Super Constellation


----------



## imalko (Nov 3, 2011)

No problem. Hope we gonna see a great variety of entries in that group build.


----------



## A4K (Nov 4, 2011)

Cool stuff Rob!


----------



## Nxthanos (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm all in for this one:

Nov 1st, 2011-Feb 28th, 2012 - Aircraft in Foreign Service WW2 

Have three planes already for it, a 1/48 Spitfire Mk VIII(australia),a 1/48 Mohawk(Finland) a 1/48 gladiator(several choices, finland, latvia, portugaul, and others!

I may also throw in an Australian P-40!


----------

